# Krimmel-Tauern-Pass oder Pfitscher Joch ?



## helmutw (20. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

wir wollen dieses Jahr eine Transalp durch die Dolomiten fahren. Zu dem nördlichen Teil sind wir noch etwas unentschlossen. 2 Varianten bieten sich an:

Kufstein	Kirchberg	Stangenjoch	Krimmel-Tauern-Pass	Ahrntal Bruneck

(Mittenwald)	Jenbach	Zillertal	Pfitscher Joch	Pfunder Joch Bruneck

Es soll wohl über den Krimmel-Tauern-Pass eine seeeehhhhr lange Schiebe-Passage (5 Stunden) sein. Wer kann da mehr drüber sagen ?

Am Pfitscher und Pfunder Joch scheint es doch mit weniger Schieben und Tragen abzugehen. Kritisch stehen wir dem ca. 50 km langweiligen Radweg von Jenbach ins Zillertal gegenüber, vor allem würde es uns nerven, wenn dieser nur aus einem Seitenstreifen an einer viel befahrenen Strasse bestünde. Hat da jemand Erfahrung ?

Vielen Dank

Helmut


----------



## MATTESM (20. Juni 2005)

hallo,

das pfitscher ist mittlerweile praktisch komplett fahrbar, da wurde die frühere tragestrecke kurz vor dem joch durch einen breiten fahrweg ersetzt, davor ein herrlicher trail vom schlegeisspeicher rauf zum joch, der zwar ein paar steile rampen bietet, die die meisten mal vom rad jagen, aber nachweisich durchgängig gefahren werden kann... auf jeden fall fahrtechnische spielerei vom feinsten. 

durchs zillertal kannst du auf pfaden, radwegen und nebenstraßen nach mayerhofen donnern. alternativ ins alpbachtal rein und über eine der übergänge ins zillertal fahren, sind schnell mal 1000 höhenmeter extra! von mayerhofen dann auf fahrstraße rauf nach ginzling und dort rechts durch den ort und weiter auf nebenstraßen. vor schlegeisspeicher nicht durch die tunnels sondern an mautschranke scharf rechts über trail tunnels umfahren...

grüße

..m..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dede (20. Juni 2005)

Krimmler Tauern ist sicherlich eher müsehlig (2 Stunden hochschieben/tragen mußt du einrechnen, abwärts kommt es auf eure Fahrtechnik und das Material drauf an, ob ihr bis zu einer Stunde schiebt oder ob ihr es schafft ohne Snakebites die scharfkantigen Platten runterzukommen). 5 Stunden ist allerdings ein wenig übertrieben !!
Pfitscher joch ist mittlwerweile fast komplett fahrbar, aber die Zillertalpassage ist leider wirklich wenig spannend (alternativ: Zillertalbahn oder noch den ein oder anderen Zwischenhügel einbauen: z.B. ab Krimml über den Gerlospaß oder den Kapaunshöhenweg bzw. das Geiseljoch mit einbauen). Landschaftlich sind beide Varianten sehr empfehlenswert, wobei letztere mit dem Pfundererjoch wohl noch einen singletrailtechnischen Leckerbissen bereit hält.....


----------



## dertutnix (20. Juni 2005)

mein persönlicher favorit aus dem zillertal: hundskehljoch! ca. 1 - 1,5 std hochschieben/tragen, abfahrt technisch aber machbar!


----------



## trautbrg (21. Juni 2005)

Hallo Helmut,

diese Übergänge haben alle was für sich.
Von Osten nach Westen durchgehend:


Kalser Tauern
  am ersten ca. 60 Minuten Hochschieben bis zur
  Rudolfshütte. Dort übernachten und am nächsten
  Tag nochmal 60 Minuten hochschieben zum 
  Kalser Tauern Übergang. Auf der anderen Seite dann 
  nur z.T. fahrbarer Trail (oben ganz gut, weiter unten,
  wo es in der Karte schön flach aussieht leider so blöd
  verblockt, daß man dort mal ein Räumkommando 
  hinschiken sollte und kein Fahrspass (da immer wieder
  absteigen) entsteht).
  Landschaftlich genussvoll. Das Bergsteigerhotel 
  Rudolfshütte mit Indoor Kletterwand und Sauna ist
  mal interessant anzuschauen.


Felbertauern
  Von Mittersil über das sehr romantische und als   
  Übernachtung wärmstens zu empfehlende Spitaler 
  Tauernhaus geht es zunächst über die alte aufgelassene
  Bergwerksstraße hoch. Später quert man den Hang auf
  kaum erkennbarem Weg nach rechts unten und kommt
  dann auf den eigentlich Weg zur St. Pöltener Hütte.
  Der ist grobschottrig verblockt. Schieben. 
  Von der St. Pöltner Hütte zunächst auf grobem 
  Forstweg bergab, später den Bach nach rechts über eine
  Brücke queren und dann auf Wanderweg der unten leider
  wieder zum Schieben wird weiter (insgesamt locker 2h 
  bergauf und bergab zusammen).
  So zumindest bis einschliesslich letztem Jahr.
  Dieses Jahr geht allerdings die Transalp Challenge
  da drüber und man munkelt, daß die Wege dafür
  eigens saniert, erneuert oder gar gebaut werden 
  (DEDE??)
  dann ist es wohl schiebetechnisch einiges entschärft.


Krimmler Tauern
  Romatische Auffahrt vorbei an den Krimmler Wassrfällen
  durch Hochtal zum Krimmler Tauernhaus. Dort übernachten.
  Am nächsten Tag zunächst noch ca. 150 hm bergauf fahrbar,
  dann gute 90 Minuten hochschieben. Auf der anderen Seite
  technisch anspruchsvoller aber fahrbarer Trail.



Die drei Tauernübergänge (es gibt noch das Hundskehljoch und
einen weiteren dessen Name mir grad entfallen ist) haben alle ordentliche Schiebepassagen.
Dafür gewaltiges Panorama und hochalpine Erlebnisse.
Sie eignen sich perfekt, wenn man aus der Kitzbüheler  Ecke
z.B. über den Wildkogletrail runterkommt.
Persönlich würde ich Krimmler Tauern oder 
den neuen Felbertauern wählen.  


Pfitscher Joch
  Lange Auffahrt aus dem Zillertal zum Schlegeisspeicher.
  Verkürzt wird das ganze wenn man aus dem Inntal über
  die Weidener Hütte und Geisljoch kommt (da hat man die lange
  Auffahrt nen Tag früher ... )
  Vom Schlegeisspeicher toller Bergauftrail bis bei der Alm 
  der neu gebaute etwas steile Forstweg zum Pfitscher Joch 
  beginnt. Oben Übernachtung möglich. Dann fahrtechnisch
  etwas langweilige Forstwegabfahrt.


Tuxer Joch
  Zillertal - Lanersbach - Tuxer Joch Haus: Asphalt später Forstweg
  am Ende etwas steil aber voll fahrbar. Der neu gebaute Trail vom
  Tuxer Joch runter ist genial und gut fahrbar. Nur am Ende bei
  den Stufen kurz schieben.
  Kurz vor dem Wipptal ins St. Jodok dann links abbiegen Richtung Padauner 
Sattel - Brenner. Vom Brenner entweder Flatschjoch oder Schlüsseljoch 
  (Enzianhütte tolle Übernachtung). Alternativ von St. Jodok das
  Wipptal queren und dann noch in den Brenner Grenzkamm einsteigen.
Bezüglich langer Auffahrt gilt hier das gleiche wie
beim Pfitscher Joch.

Mein Favorit aus der Zillertaler Ecke ist das
Tuxer Joch


Ciao

 Wolfgang


----------



## dede (22. Juni 2005)

Felbertauern: also wir werden in 4 Wochen mit dem Transalp Challenge-Troß dort rüberziehen, der Weg ist wohl in der Mache, weiß aber noch nicht 100%-ig ob bereits fertiggestellt !

Wenn wir schon bei den möglichen Übergängen sind, dann sollte das Steinbergjoch noch erwähnt werden (vom Alpbachtal ins Zillertal. Etwa 20 Min Schieben und kurz Tragen inkl.).....


----------



## Carsten (22. Juni 2005)

Krimmler ist halt Holy Trail aber mit S3 zeimlich heftig. Ich würde auf jeden Fall immer dort rüber, da die Abfahrt vom Pfitscher auf Schotter ist, also (für mich) nicht Wert darüber zu fahren.

Wenn Du natürlich S3 eher schiebst wie fährst hast Du keinen Spaß an den Krimmler Tauern, dann bleiben o.g. Varianten







Krimmler Tauern

Beriacht zu beiden Pässen auf meiner HP 1997 (da war der Weg am Pfitscher aber noch nicht ausgebaut!)  und 2003


----------



## pewi (22. Juni 2005)

dertutnix schrieb:
			
		

> mein persönlicher favorit aus dem zillertal: hundskehljoch! ca. 1 - 1,5 std hochschieben/tragen, abfahrt technisch aber machbar!



Bin auch gerade am Planen für Juli und das Hundskehljoch vorgesehen. welcher  Weg ist empfehlenswert nach dem Joch, 16 oder 16a (einfacher rechts oder links)? ist als Verlängerung über die "weiße Wand" ins Reintal machbar? Im Kompas als Radroute eingezeichnet aber "Wand" hört sich  eher nach Steigeisen an.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## dertutnix (23. Juni 2005)

pewi schrieb:
			
		

> Bin auch gerade am Planen für Juli und das Hundskehljoch vorgesehen. welcher  Weg ist empfehlenswert nach dem Joch, 16 oder 16a (einfacher rechts oder links)? ist als Verlängerung über die "weiße Wand" ins Reintal machbar? Im Kompas als Radroute eingezeichnet aber "Wand" hört sich  eher nach Steigeisen an.
> 
> Gruß
> Peter



ich hab jetzt 2x den 16a gemacht, wobei ich das nächste mal den 16 probieren werde. der 16a ist tw verblockt, aber bei guter fahrtechnik und psyche relativ einfach zu meistern. denke lt der singeltrailskale max s2, meist s1.

raintal! yip da gibt es einen weg! sind wir damals aber nicht gefahren. ein bekannter zählt die querung zu seinen topstrecken. denkbar wär in sp peter zu üebrnachten, über die hasentalhütte auf dem fuldaer ewg nach rain (ob der 1b geht?), das knuttental zum talschluss und dann über das klamml joch auf dem 111 richtung erlsbach ...

problem wird auf dieser variante sein: die zeit! war der grund, warum ich damals geknickt hab ...


----------



## Fubbes (23. Juni 2005)

Wenn du weder Krimmler Tauern noch Pfitscher Joch kennst und das landschaftliche Erlebnis im Vordergrund steht, dann nimm den Krimmler Tauern. Wir haben zwar auch runter das Meiste geschoben, insgesamt also 3 bis 4 h, aber das "Gesamtkonzept" ist stimmiger. Die wunderschöne Auffahrt an den Wasserfällen vorbei ins Krimmler Achental, das Krimmler Tauernhaus, das hintere Ahrntal. 
Wenn ihr allerdings gar keine Lust auf Schieben habt, dann ist das Pfitscher Joch passender.

Hundskehljoch kenne ich nicht, wenn das aber auch nur 2 h Schieben sind, dann müsste ich das ja auch mal antesten ...

Gruß
   Daniel


----------



## dertutnix (23. Juni 2005)

fubbes: landschaftlich hast du recht, da sind die krimmler tauern schaun sensationell und auf dem ac akzeptier ich auch die plackerei

werd mal schau'n, dass ich vom hundskehljoch ein paar bilder einstell. mein avatar ist da auch aufgenommen, abe leider überhaupt nicht zu erkennen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cybal (23. Juni 2005)

kann mir jemand sagen, wie lange man ca. von hintertux bis zur tuxerjochhütte braucht? 
war schon jemand oben? liegt noch (viel) schnee?? möchte nämlich am wochenende drüber..


----------



## reiner (23. Juni 2005)

> raintal! yip da gibt es einen weg! sind wir damals aber nicht gefahren. ein bekannter zählt die querung zu seinen topstrecken. denkbar wär in sp peter zu üebrnachten, über die hasentalhütte auf dem fuldaer ewg nach rain (ob der 1b geht?), das knuttental zum talschluss und dann über das klamml joch auf dem 111 richtung erlsbach ...


 Also wenn dann den 1b nehmen über die sogenannte Ochsenlenke zur Knuttenalm. Das hab ich auch bei einer 3-Tagestour eingeplant. Das soll ein Super Übergang und sogar einigermaßen fahrbar sein. Da habe ich auch etwas über Google darüber gefunden.

Servus


----------



## apotheker (24. Juni 2005)

Haben vor 2 Jahren auch die Zillertalbahn bis Mayerhofen genommen... Also, wenn man davon kein schlechtes Gewissen bekommt - sehr zu empfehlen! Das Pfitscherjoch war damals noch nicht komplett befahrbar aber trotzdem super. Nur runter ists etwas langweilig, aber man hat ja noch soviel zu fahren bis zum Lago... Auf jeden Fall, schieben würd ich persönlich nicht wollen über die Krimmler...


----------



## Fubbes (24. Juni 2005)

cybal schrieb:
			
		

> kann mir jemand sagen, wie lange man ca. von hintertux bis zur tuxerjochhütte braucht?
> war schon jemand oben? liegt noch (viel) schnee?? möchte nämlich am wochenende drüber..


Schnee hat's keinen mehr (stand in einem anderen Thread). Aufstiegszeit kann ich nur schätzen, da wir an der Bichlalm Mittag gemacht haben: Bis zur Sommerbergalm sollte eine Stunde reichen, bis rauf aufs Joch auch, also max. 2h.

Gruß
   Daniel


----------



## helmutw (24. Juni 2005)

Carsten schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Du natürlich S3 eher schiebst wie fährst hast Du keinen Spaß an den Krimmler Tauern, dann bleiben o.g. Varianten
> 
> Krimmler Tauern


Ist das Foto von der Abfahrt ins Ahrntal?
Wenn's nicht schlimmer ist, dann kennt mer doch schooo e guud Stückche fahre ????

Danke

Helmut


----------



## Fubbes (24. Juni 2005)

helmutw schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das Foto von der Abfahrt ins Ahrntal?
> Wenn's nicht schlimmer ist, dann kennt mer doch schooo e guud Stückche fahre ????
> 
> Danke
> ...


Wenn das Wegelchen so bis runter wäre, dann hätte ich bestimmt nicht die Hälfte geschoben. 
Carsten hat noch ein paar mehr Bilder: http://www.schymik.de/Transalp/Tour2003/Alpen03.htm
-> Tag 3
Da kommt die Wegqualität besser raus.

Gruß
   Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (24. Juni 2005)

Ochsenlenke:

Bilder gibts hier:

http://www.berghwerk.at/mts/transalp_2004/transalp_2004.html

Karte und Infos hier:

http://users.telenet.be/touring_the_alps/klaar2/fuldaerweg.htm

wo genau ist das hundskehljoch ?


----------



## pewi (24. Juni 2005)

Carsten schrieb:
			
		

> wo genau ist das hundskehljoch ?



Alpenhauptkamm,genau nördlich von st.peter in ahrn

Gruß Peter


----------



## dertutnix (24. Juni 2005)

pewi schrieb:
			
		

> Alpenhauptkamm,genau nördlich von st.peter in ahrn
> 
> Gruß Peter



 

von mayrhofen an der ziller entlang zum speichersee zillergründl, beim gasthof bärenbad zweigt dann rechts der weg zum hundskehljoch ab. fotos hab ich gefunden und wenn die fotos am montag funktionieren, setz ich sie rein


----------



## reiner (25. Juni 2005)

@Carsten:
Ich hab mir die Bilder angeschaut. Die sehen sehr vielversprechend aus. Da seid ihr ja dann übers Gsieser Törl. Das habe ich auch eingeplant.
Seid ihr da über die Blindisalm?
Wann und wie lange musstet ihr da schieben?

Servus


----------



## Carsten (26. Juni 2005)

negativ. Sind ars Ahrntal runter, Straße und Radweg...ziemlich öde
Krimmler-Ochsenlenke und Klammjoch mach isch dieses Jahr (Tag2) und dann Gsieser Törl. -Pragser Wildsee-St. Vigil-Ritjoch an Tag 3 ...


----------



## dertutnix (27. Juni 2005)

dertutnix schrieb:
			
		

> fotos hab ich gefunden ...



von mayrhofen zum speichersee











nach dem gasthof bärenbad











kurz vor dem hundskehljoch











oben






blick vom sattel richtung süden






abfahrt











mehr fotos in meinem album


----------



## pewi (5. August 2005)

Nachdem ich weiter oben nach Hundskehljoch und weißer wand gefragt                                               
habe, kann ich, nachdem ich das ganze hinter mir habe, auch was dazu sagen:

Hundskehljoch: Eindeutig der tiefpunkt  meiner Tour, Schieben und Tragen durch  grobe Geröllhalden von der übelsten Sorte, Barfuss-Bachdurchquerung inclusive, 2h dürften bei mir nicht gereicht haben. Auf der anderen Seite Weg 16b (nach links) für mich weitgehend bis im unteren teil unfahrbar  (hätte nach dem Aufstieg aber auch gern ganz aufs Bike verzichtet) . die rechte Wegalternative (16) könnte besser sein. Mein Fazit: unnötig wie ein Kropf, zum Glück war ich allein, Mitfahrer hätten mich für die Planung wahrscheinlich erschlagen. Fetter Pluspunkt : das Panorama vom Joch aus übers Ahrntal ist gigantisch. 
Weiße Wand: Wenn man die Auffahrt zur Hasentalalm mit ein paar 21%-Passagen hinter sich hat, und an der Verzweigung Ochsenlenke - Weiße Wand steht, dann ist klar warum das "Wand" heißt. Wie das als Rad-Route  in die Kompass-Karte kommt, ist mir schleierhaft (wie einiges andere bei Kompass-karten auch) 400hm schieben-tragen garantiert. Ich habe mich dann schnell für die Ochsenlenke entschieden. Schöner Trail runter zur Knuttenalm, super panorama. 

gruß Peter


----------

